# Red Tail Shark / German Blue Rams



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i would think to get another clown loach first, they are a schooling fish and I have found that one single clown loach in a tank does not do very well. They are usually slow to eat and hide quite often without "friends"

as far as the rams you should be fine, though if the breed the RTS will surely eat the eggs or babies..


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

F22 said:


> i would think to get another clown loach first, they are a schooling fish and I have found that one single clown loach in a tank does not do very well. They are usually slow to eat and hide quite often without "friends"
> 
> as far as the rams you should be fine, though if the breed the RTS will surely eat the eggs or babies..


Thanks for the Advice

I have been reading that clown loaches are best kept in pairs/schools, and Ive been considering getting another one. Initially the loach would hide a lot, but over the past couple weeks he has become much more social, eating a lot, and his colors are looking amazing(bright red fins). The Loach and RTS are constantly together whether in a cave or just cruising the tank. The size of the clown loach is what's been holding me back from getting another one (maybe I should have not gotten one to begin with :confused1. Breeding the Rams would be nice, but I'm mainly attracted the personality and colors....


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

get another loach, you will not be over stocked


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

F22 said:


> get another loach, you will not be over stocked


Would it be a bad idea to mix it up with a yoyo loach, or should I just stick with another clown?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

stick with same species first, later you can add a few yoyo loaches... get the clown in a group first.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd get yoyos instead of the clowns, that's a much better species choice for your size tank. And get at least 3 or 4.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I'd get yoyos instead of the clowns, that's a much better species choice for your size tank. And get at least 3 or 4.


I already had the one clown loach, so had to stick with them.... Once they outgrow the tank I'll trade them in for yo-yo's. 

Well, I did get the 2nd clown loach over the weekend and they could not be happier together... Yesterday they we're playing around in the spray bar from my new filter. They are very interesting to watch together.:thumbsup:


----------

